# whiskeyman ..... St.Andrew's



## BRIAN S. (Jun 1, 2005)

Charlie ,
 Here's a couple of pics of the St.Andrew's with Nerve Builder label.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 1, 2005)

Here's one


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 1, 2005)

Here's another ...not the best pics in the world ......but I was in a hurry !


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 1, 2005)

BRIAN...that's a new one on me....especially the cocaine after the Pure Food & Drugs Act went into effect....Thanks for sharing....


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 1, 2005)

oh, I'll take some close ups of my boxes & labels and post them here.....(now am going to check out the nerve builders & chill killers labels & boxes more closely)...maybe I over-looked that cocaine ingredient....


----------



## bearswede (Jun 2, 2005)

And just how do you know that, Tiger!!??!!??

 (Glad to see you haven't been run over yourself!!!)...


 Ron


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 2, 2005)

LOBEYCAT...perhaps I should have been more specific in my statement. This area went "Dry" in 1907...so it was amazing to me that a local Company would be permitted to  produce a "medicine" whose ingredients were so controversial and had been labeled as a Narcotic by the US Govt.

 The  PF&D Act merely required manufacturers to list ingredients and be able to "back-up" their claims.

 I did a little Googling and found that cocaine was made illegal  after Reconstruction...(that time after the Civil War when the South was being rebuilt)...by 1914 , 27 states had passed laws trying to control it and its use. In 1916 the Harrison Act became Law and was but another method of control...As coke could only be dispensed by prescription, ( much as alcohol was during prohibition), many addicts went to doctors. Being an addict was not a disease, as such, so  many Doctors prescribing Coke were arrested...The Harrison Act created more problems thatn it fixed...LOL.
 And the saga continued....


 BRIAN...all my Andrews items were merely 27% alcohol....(merely)...[]


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 4, 2005)

BRIAN..got the Andrews info rounded up and mailing it out tomorrow AM...
 If after reading it, you can add any additional info, I'd appreciate it. 
 Hope you find it to be interesting....


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 4, 2005)

Charlie ...... I'm sure it will be interesting ! And I appreciate you sending it . Thanks , Brian


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 4, 2005)

ST Andrews Nerve Builder box...pic is of a sailor climbing a flagpole...(that took nerve...LOL)


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 4, 2005)

Andrews Chill Killer box...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 4, 2005)

The bottles are identical in type/shape/size/BIM,etc......The ST.Andrews Nerve Builder is embossed as such, with matching label. While the Chill Killer was a label on an Andrews Nerve Builder embossed bottle. The ST was peened out of the mold.


----------

